

Surprised to see such a high-profile rip-off of polygon.com design: ussoccer.com - ericras
https://twitter.com/justinglow/status/451103875123392512

======
RivieraKid
I suspect that the owners of ussoccer.com outsourced the development to India
to save money.

~~~
ilhackernews
The resemblance is so minimal that if you didn't specifically mention the
similarity I couldn't tell they look a like...

